# Microwave Warning



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

I read how someone had dried their natural fork in the microwave for ten minutes. I did not read it carefully and did not realize he dried it at intervals that added up to ten minutes. I microwaved a Chinese Privet fork for less than five and it turned out to be a nice piece of charcoal that stunk up the whole house and is still lingering. Wife wasn't very happy about it either.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, wives are good at emphasizing your screw-ups....here, we just appreciate learning lessons along with you


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Yep I've had charcoal after a minute once when I got distracted...35 to 40 seconds at a time is pretty much my target and then usually 6 to 8 times does it


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Good ol' mother nature works too. Natural drying may be for the patient but it also has less chance of cracking your forks  Few weeks in your car in hot weather works quite well. I have also had the "WTH do you think you are doing!!11" chat after stinking up the house with microwave madness


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

dang do i love not bein married.... however, after stinkin up my house once i didnt need a wife to draw my conclusions for me and i got a cheap microwave that i use exclusively for forks and other projects. and an extention cord so i can put it out in the yard.


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Waiting is ok...but for those like me, who want instant gratification, the microwave works perfecT!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I posted in a thread the other day about this and saw someone saying 1-2 minutes and thought that was long.. I have a junk microwave outside the house that I dried some naturals in and I threw a piece of tree in it for 5 minutes and without warning the who thing was right near on fire.. BTW.. Junk microwaves let you try out different things.. Lightbulbs, cd's, Bar of soap (youtube it)..


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

This is what I do:

1) Peel bark off the fork,.

2) Get a large ziploc bag, place a piece or 2 of papaertowel.

3) Place fork inside.

4) Close ziploc bag.

5) Microvawe (cook) for 30 seconds.

6) The bag will expand with moist/vapor.

7) Open bag carefully (don't burn yourseld).

8) Let fork dry and repeat 4 to 5 times.

9) You will know it is dry when the bag no longer expands.

10) If it smell burned, you went too far!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

drfrancov said:


> This is what I do:
> 
> 1) Peel bark off the fork,.
> 
> ...


 :yeahthat:

That is basically what I had done.. I put wood glue over the ends of the forks and handle to try to force the moisture the the sides and not out the ends.. I also put mine in a paper bag... (Risk of catching fire but it absorbs the moisture) and I kept weighing the wood before and after until the wood didnt change weight. Oh.. I let the wood cool for at least a hour.. Overnight sometimes.. I wasnt in too much of a hurry..


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one to fire check my forks. Thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

drfrancov said:


> This is what I do:
> 
> 1) Peel bark off the fork,.
> 
> ...


This is how I do it as well. I have a small cheapie microwave in the garage that I use.


----------

